# Last Chance



## Roxy19 (Aug 5, 2010)

I feel so sad right now. My second iui has failed and my next move is ivf. 
If we go for that and it fails we are giving up,    I am so scared of going through it for another BFN. We have already spent thousands for nothing. I just can't stop crying, I have 3 births and 2 first birthdays next month. I just want this pain to end and me to find the strength to be brave and go for ivf.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Roxy 

Hope your feeling a little better, I read alot on here of alot of people having failed IUI , i personally wait straight in for the IVF altough so far not had much luck but still hoping and praying for the next time. 

Good Luck to you x


----------

